# CPA/ICAA/IPA Assessment for Accountant (ANZSCO 221111)



## eddypk (Jul 8, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have few questions regarding the assessment of qualification for ANZCSO 221111 (General Accountant).

1.	I have a Bachelor of commerce (2 year degree) + membership of professional accounting body (APFA-Associate Public Finance Accountant). Will CPA/ICAA/IPA will consider my one qualification or will they consider both qualification together. I covered some subjects (out of required 9 subjects) in Bachelor of commerce and some in APFA.

2.	I passed B-com in 2002 and all exams of professional accounting body in 2005. APFA membership requires 3 years experience in Accounting and Finance with passing of all exams. So, I gained 3 years experience and become eligible for membership in 2006 (from 2004-2006) but I did not apply for membership at that time. Stupid decision, but I was so happy with my current job and did not feel necessary for membership. So if I apply for membership now, will my whole post qualification experience of 7 years (2006-2013) will become invalid for skill migration program?? Because they only count experience after the qualification. OR will they count it because I was eligible for membership in 2006 but I did not apply, that is something different?? 


Really looking forward to your advice.
Thanks,
Eddy


----------

